# A Day in the Life of Dixie



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful photos! And Dixie is so photogenic! I've really been enjoying all your postings. This thread will definitely be on my list to check daily!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dixie*

Your Dixie is just gorgeous!!

She really resembles my Tucker!


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you both! <3

Tucker is just so handsome, Karen! That face <3 And color! RED!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Love Dixie's color.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great pictures of your beautiful Dixie!


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Dixie is gorgeous! I love her coat color.

I'm glad everything is going well with her and you've seen a lot of improvement! :dblthumb2


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Love the color as well !!


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks, everyone! ♥

My mom's schedule has changed since her promotion and my oldest sister is working now, so I've been having trouble working out when I'm able to walk Dixie at the strip mall where the store where my Mom works is at. :/ Hopefully we'll find a way to work something oit so we can continue her walks there in the crowds.
Oh and I forgot to mention too! =D She did AMAZINGLY well with the Black Friday (2013) crowds! She greeted a few people well, took some treats (that I'd given the person to give to Dix), and didn't shy at anything. 
Dixie has sort of become a regular sight over there. XD

Here are a few pics from this evening. Can you tell her least favorite trick is balancing things and having to stay put?

































And two random photos of Sherock (the black poodle mix) and Murdoch (the Bichon mix) playing in the hallway.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Just working and playing outside today.


































The squirrel she chased up the tree.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Dixie looks like a happy, busy girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice photos of Dixie, Sherock and Murdock! Love the redheads! I've been fortunate to own two redheads in my life- both love bugs!


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> Dixie looks like a happy, busy girl.


She is a very busy girl! 



Dallas Gold said:


> Nice photos of Dixie, Sherock and Murdock! Love the redheads! I've been fortunate to own two redheads in my life- both love bugs!


Thank you! My family's first Golden years ago was a redhead and just the sweetest soul. <3 Sunny marked me for life.

- - -​
Went walking at the strip mall again today. Not much people out and about because of the cool weather, but Dixie enjoyed herself as usual. I'll try to post pics tomorrow once I get them uploaded. When we got to the car, she crawled into my lap and fell asleep on the drive home.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Got up this morning feeling sick again. Dixie uncovered my head and laid her chin on my pillow, staring at me. Then she gave me a kiss. These dogs always seem to know how to make us feel better. <3 They bring such joy and comfort (not to mention beauty) into our lives.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Dixie is stunning, beautiful colouring in her coat!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

I love the glasses  so cute !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you both!


Here are the photos from yesterday.
Sitting in front of Best Buy during our walk. (She doesn't pull on the leash, but I like to use a head halter as just an extra precaution in case something should startle her and I lose my grip on the leash. This way, I have more control.)









In front of Gordmans. She looks grumpy here because she wanted to keep walking and not sit. :doh: "Mom, can we GO now?"









Asleep on the ride home.









Earlier yesterday afternoon, playing in the backyard. She also got a bath yesterday. 









































(Her "head down" trick. Makes for great picture taking opportunities!  )


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dixie*

Dixie is so photogenic-I don't think she could take a bad picture!
Dixie could be a model!

Thanks for the compliment on Tucker.

That is great that you're trying to socialize her by walking at a strip mall.

You and Dixie are very lucky to have one another!


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Dixie is so photogenic-I don't think she could take a bad picture!
> Dixie could be a model!
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on Tucker.
> ...


Thank you!  Haha, I believe she could! She looooves the camera!

You're very welcome. He's such a handsome boy <3 Gotta love those Reds!

She really enjoys walking there, and it's given us a chance to work more on proper greetings too (she usually ignores people! Or if she's someone who looks like someone she knows, she gets overly excited and wiggles all over. :bowl She has a favorite employee at Gordmans who we stop and talk to sometimes and regular shoppers there have come to know Dixie too. 

Yes indeed! I feel so very blessed to have her in my life!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

1995yope said:


> Got up this morning feeling sick again. Dixie uncovered my head and laid her chin on my pillow, staring at me. Then she gave me a kiss. These dogs always seem to know how to make us feel better. <3 They bring such joy and comfort (not to mention beauty) into our lives.


Yes they absolutely do. They are extremely sensitive to our physical and mental states. Ax knows when I am sick, hurt, or even feeling depressed, and he is the first to try to help as only a golden can.


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Dixie is one beautiful & sensitive girl!

Mike D


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

alphadude said:


> Yes they absolutely do. They are extremely sensitive to our physical and mental states. Ax knows when I am sick, hurt, or even feeling depressed, and he is the first to try to help as only a golden can.


That's one of the many reasons I love Goldens so much. :heartbeat They're such caring, beautiful, kind, sensitive creatures. <3


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

She's so patient :bowl:


























Sleepy Dixie <3


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

More sleepy Dixie


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Yay! We finally had a warm day (about 50F) today, so Dixie was able to play out. It was a bit muddy but she REALLY needed the exercise. We stayed outside for a good part of the day. It's supposed to drop down again to below 0 for the next few days. 
I took a bunch of pics, so I'll try to post those tomorrow once I upload them.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

She's such a sweetie pants! I'm so glad you overcame the dog aggression! Good moon pictures too!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

1995yope said:


> Thanks, everyone! ♥
> 
> My mom's schedule has changed since her promotion and my oldest sister is working now, so I've been having trouble working out when I'm able to walk Dixie at the strip mall where the store where my Mom works is at. :/ Hopefully we'll find a way to work something oit so we can continue her walks there in the crowds.
> Oh and I forgot to mention too! =D She did AMAZINGLY well with the Black Friday (2013) crowds! She greeted a few people well, took some treats (that I'd given the person to give to Dix), and didn't shy at anything.
> ...


Good going with the glasses!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

1995yope;3996161 said:


> They bring such joy and comfort (not to mention beauty) into our lives.


You said it!


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for your comments! <3

Here are some photos from Sunday! It was beautiful outside that day, so we took advantage of it. c:


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

I finally persuaded my parents to switch our dogs to Taste of the Wild! After discussing it with my Dad and then putting it forward to my Mom, we picked up a bag this morning so we can begin gradually introducing it to the dogs.
From what I calculated, just an estimate, 30lbs should last our dogs approx. 3 months. So it's really not costing us that much.
Currently, Sherlock and Murdoch are on Pedigree and Stitch is on Nunn-Better (he's picky and so far will only eat Nunn Better).
I have Dixie on ProPac High Performance because Pedigree wasn't agreeing with her anymore and was giving her terrible gas and bad breath.
I'm excited about TOTW.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

It was BEAUTIFUL outside yesterday so we did some off-leash training in the front yard. So proud of my baby <3

Today, though, the temps dropped and the front and backyards are muddy. Indoor playtime only! Dixie is lying beside my chair snoring as I type. I think I succeeded in tiring her out. 

While my moose is asleep, I went digging through some old photos and found one of our first Golden years ago. This is Sunny. <3


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Sunny was a beautiful boy and I love the latest set of Dixie's pictures outside enjoying the nice weather.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Thalie said:


> Sunny was a beautiful boy and I love the latest set of Dixie's pictures outside enjoying the nice weather.


Sunny was a doll. <3 Best dog we could have ever asked for. Sweet, gentle, friendly, and so so tolerant of us kids. We got her at the age of 5 when my mom's coworker's wife had passed and he could no longer provide enough attention or care for Sunny. His wife must've loved her very much. She was so well-trained and loved to be loved on. <3 

And thanks! I think I go a little overboard at times. XD She's just so fun to photograph!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

She is just so majestic. Love these pictures. Love her color !


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Late yesterday afternoon and into the night, we had slow, sleet and rain. >_>; The roads aren't too bad, but our front and back yard is completely ice. Dixie didn't seem to mind though. She spent quite awhile outside playing, before finally coming in for breakfast.

(I went a bit wild with the camera. >.<)

































































































































































































^This last one is my favorite


----------



## streethawk (Jan 14, 2014)

Her coat color is amazing


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you! ^^ 

(By the way, I love your username! Streethawk was awesome  )


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Great photos! Dixie is beautiful! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

wicamnca said:


> Great photos! Dixie is beautiful!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thanks! c:



I'm not sure if I ever shared this on the forum, but this is a portrait I did of Dixie in '12. I really need to do a new one since I've gotten in a bit more practice.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Walking and playing can be SO tiring!


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Happy Valentines Day from Dixie!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

She is so sweet sun bathing !


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

I can't get to my photos from my tablet, so here's a video instead. Ignore the neighbor kid jabbering in the background. He and my Dad were my helpers as one of the distractions earlier.  And yeah, I'm trying not to repeat 'stay'. DX It's a bad habit of mine.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Made a random gif c:


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Gotta love those Golden grins <3


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

She is just beautiful, I always look forward to seeing Dixie's latest pictures and videos!


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks, swishywagga! =D


"Mmm, tastest pretty good..."









"Nosiree, not bad at all!"









"*NOM*"









"-wonders if the other end tastes the same-"









"Ew."


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

My model. Honestly, this dog is such a camera hog, it's almost embarrassing.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Another great day spent outside March 23rd! Dixie's finally getting the hang of catching her frisbees. She made 10 out of 20 catches!


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

> Dixie had a ton of fun the other day. c; For about 3 minutes.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JRe7fKdGPmw​


Remember the ball disappointment? Dad bought another ball the next day, gave it to Dix after we covered it in duct tape...it's still in one piece and she's loving it!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Your pictures of Dixie are fantastic, she's so beautiful. 

Love the close up ones you've taken of her.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So pleased to see more pictures of Dixie, you could win prizes for your photography skills and Dixie would be a winner too for looking so beautiful.!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Beautiful pictures of your girl!


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Aw, thank you all very much! ^.^ Dixie makes picture taking fun. c: She is SUCH a ham when you bring out a camera.

Woot woot! Tomorrow is the little lady's birthday! she's turning 3 years old. c: I bought her two new balls - a rope one like this and rubber one like this (The squeaker in it is amazing. )
And since the butcher shop is closed today, I'm going to try to stop by tomorrow and pick up a raw marrow bone.

Waiting for Dad to give her, her banana.









Being silly, playing under the bed. XD

















"Watch! And be amazed by my amazing powers of levitation!"









I wish this had come out clearer. I've been using a new camera and I'm still getting used to it.


































Playing outside with the other dogs!! I still cannot express enough gratitude to Charliethree [Sarah] for her help. <3 I never thought what a wonderful feeling I could have when I saw Dixie encouraging play with Murdoch.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

*Happy birthday, Dixie!*

She's so patient with me XD And. yes, I'm terrible. Tsk, on her birthday too...









I've been using a new camera (still learning my way around on it), so the colors are funky.



























Birthday presents!









"Ooo, what's dat!"









*sniff, sniff*









"NOM!"









"Hehe, gotcha!"









It's raining here, so any outdoor activities will have to wait until it dries up outside. c:


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Dixie says, "Safety first!"


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

It's raining...

Can we go outside?









Please?









Pleeeaaaase! *insert disgruntled growl*









AKA Rain + backyard is a swamp + playful Dixie + can't go outside = not a happy camper


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

A sunny day spent outside this morning and early afternoon! It was about 75F today. The dogs all really enjoyed themselves. Dixie played again with Murdoch and Sherlock!! I still get a rush of joy and...I just can't really put all those feelings into words, when I see her playing again with other dogs.










v This one is my fav of the pics from today v


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Wowee, it's been such a long time! I really need to log in more often.
I'm going to dump just a fraction of the photos from the past few here. 

































































LEVITATION!


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Here's more!


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh I love that last picture the best! With the white floor and all. But all of them are awesome


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I love the one in the bathtub. Excellent facial expression.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Love your pictures of Dixie, you got some really great shots. She's beautiful and so photogenic.


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

She is so pretty! I LOVE her red color. She looks like a fun pup


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

It's been forever since I last updated this thread!

Dixie's been doing very well. <3 Active and healthy as ever, and we're planning to attend agility classes in the near future. As some of you may know, Dixie is dog reactive and we've been working together for a few years. She has made /amazing/ progress. She did extremely well at the obedience club when we took a 6-week course there some weeks ago. She even made a few friends, both human /and/ dog! I'm so proud of her. She's come a long way.
Oh! And she also has her own Facebook page now! https://www.facebook.com/DixieTheGoldenRetriever


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful update, great to hear Dixie is doing so well. 
Sounds like you both are having a lot of fun.

Love the new pictures, she's so beautiful. 
The close up shot of her chuckit ball is great, nothing like dog slobber all over a ball.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Dixie approves of her new pool.


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Well, I finally got a cooling mat for Dixie and it seems to do it's job!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Dixie*

Your Dixie is just a beautiful girl! I love all of her pictures!
Do you and Charliethree live close to one another? Do your dogs play together?


----------



## Burd (Aug 11, 2011)

Karen519 said:


> Your Dixie is just a beautiful girl! I love all of her pictures!
> Do you and Charliethree live close to one another? Do your dogs play together?


Thanks, Karen!

And no, but I wish we did! I always appreciate and respect Sarah's advice and posts here in the forums.  
While Dixie has certainly made a LOT of progress with her interactions with other dogs, there's still only a few select dogs who she plays well with under close supervision. I'm very happy with the point she's at now though!  I'd have never thought it possible before.


----------

